# Frozen basement



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Found this pic on Reddit. Apparently the house wasn't winterized. Frozen water is 5' deep.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ice auger, some tip-ups & bait... Good Times!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pic! Never seen anything like it


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll get the live herring & the beer! I don't think we can set up my pop up shanty down there though. Who has a hibachi for the hot dogs?


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Betcha it cracked the foundation from the expansion. What a mess.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Texan said:


> Betcha it cracked the foundation from the expansion. What a mess.


I think it's pretty unlikely to have frozen all the way to the bottom in a relatively sheltered place like a basement. It would have to be extremely cold for a long time for that to happen. The ground below the frost line tends to maintain a steady temperature well above freezing.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We had a home like that a few years back, it ended up getting torn down and rebuilt.


----------

